# Game 81, bucks vs Raptors



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The penultimate matchup.



> TEAMS: Bucks (33-47) vs. Toronto Raptors (22-58).
> 
> WHEN: 7 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/119574209.html


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I guess it was nice for the fans to win the last home game. But the atmosphere seemed kind of dead.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Had to go just to see my boy Mike suit it up one last time. I wouldn't say it was dead, just quite leisurely -- which you'd expect for a team out of the playoffs playing their final home game.

First time sitting courtside at the BC. Seeing Mike go through his last shootarounds, etc.. little sad, I must say.


----------

